# Suche Freeware Tool um AI Dateien einzusehen !



## nutron (3. Dezember 2004)

*Suche Freeware Tool um AI Dateien anzusehen !*

Hy roomies,

  eigentlich steht im Titel ja schon alles , 
  wäre nett wenn´s ne positive Antworten gäbe.

  MfG

  nutron


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Also wenn es Dir nur ums Anschauen geht, dann empfehle ich Dir Xnview (http://www.xnview.com).
Zur Bearbeitung müßtest dann aber notgedrungenermaßen auf Illustrator oder Photoshop etc. zurückgreifen.

Gruss Markus


----------



## nutron (7. Dezember 2004)

10x markus das ist genau was ich gesucht habe 

 Gruss


----------

